# Winter Boots



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

So, the Sorel boots I got in 1991 are starting to go, so naturally I picked up a new pair. Well, I found out the hard way that Sorel isn't what it used to be. They leaked right away so back they went. I looked online and found that Sorel's quality is totally in the toilet now.... sad. 

So, any recommendations on good boots for working outside? I'm not expecting them to last for 24 years, but they can't leak right out of the box, and they need to be warm. 

Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for this thread. I'm looking for new winter boots also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I kind of gave up looking for anything as good as my ancient and now retired Sorels. Instead, last year I bought a basic pair of Boggs to wear with wool socks over Thinsulate (I think) socks. I also have insulated steel toe Dakota work boots. I wouldn't wear either for ice fishing but for most of my winter needs, they'll suffice.

I'm interested in people's recommendations.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Getting real quality footwear is becoming more and more difficult. Stores like Bass Pro Shop and similar ones have a vast selection and you can find good quality there but you will need to "pay" for it.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I currently use Baffin Ice Bear rubber boots, with boot insulators as shown in the picture below. I picked them up late in the summer and tortured them for the remainder of the work season. I've since cut them up with metal siding (not intentionally obviously), banged them up, you name it they weren't babied while on the job... and they still don't leak. With the liners they're warm and comfortable.


















As a sidenote I wouldn't recommend Dakota boots, I strongly believe a pair of "work" boots should last a work season. Not fall apart 2 months in. This happened 3 times, twice in 2013 and once this past season. The last pair were the Dragons which were really nice until 5 weeks in when the boot broke open at the stitching, they stayed waterproof for a while but obviously the more they broke open the more they leaked.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

I have had excellent service out of STC stuff. The models i have had were Canadian made - not sure if everything in their lineup is Cdn. I buy them at TSC.
http://www.stcfootwear.com/products


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Morkolo said:


> I currently use Baffin Ice Bear rubber boots, with boot insulators as shown in the picture below. I picked them up late in the summer and tortured them for the remainder of the work season. I've since cut them up with metal siding (not intentionally obviously), banged them up, you name it they weren't babied while on the job... and they still don't leak. With the liners they're warm and comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy those?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The wife's grandson got a job on a service rig. He wears Dakota CTCP Oil Transitional boots. Good if you need a heavy duty, waterproof, capped boot....CSA and probably FR too. If they're as good as my Dakotas they'll last. I got mine in '95 or '96. They're still warm and don't leak. I've stood in a foot of freezing water with mine. my feet were warm and dry. A good solid work boot. I don't recall where I got mine but the wife's grandson got his at a place in town that sells cloths etc. for oil patch jobs. $250 or so. The only drawback with them are that they are awkward to drive in. If you're looking for something to shovel snow and things like that they could be overkill. For that I have a set of IceFields....thinsulate lined zip up rubber type boots. Not to sure if they're csa approved but they are good to -30'c, they have a good tread pattern, $35 in wallyworld and not toe capped. Good for snow about 8" or so deep.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> I currently use Baffin Ice Bear rubber boots, with boot insulators as shown in the picture below. I picked them up late in the summer and tortured them for the remainder of the work season. I've since cut them up with metal siding (not intentionally obviously), banged them up, you name it they weren't babied while on the job... and they still don't leak. With the liners they're warm and comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those remind me of a pair of green Nokia rubber boots with felt liners I had for years. Great for ice fishing and snowshoeing. Toasty warm. Haven't seen them for years. 

As for the Dakota debate, it seems to me that they're not all created equal, as if they'll put their badge on anything. I got lucky.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess you need a more heavy duty boot than I do, but I bought these last year and love them.

They're made by Keen and are waterproof, warm and very light.

These are the first pair of winter boots I've hadto buy since I left the east coast many years ago. Usually running shoes get me by no problem, but last year was too severe. I'm glad I have them this year, but so far it's nowhere near as bad as last year.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Another vote for Keen, very comfortable and warm. Great for wide feet too. I bought them at La Cordée.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never thought about Keen. I have two pairs of sandals (wore out another pair) and two pairs of shoes from Keen, all great for my feet.

Thanks for the heads up.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a pair of Columbia Bugaboot boots for 8 years (worn 6 months of the year) paid $275. Thinsulated, leather upper & great sole.
They died, pickup a non leather pair from Marks for $100. Second year running.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a pair of Canadian Tire skiddoo boots as i like to call them. Inner felt boot and some type of rubber outer. They keep me warm and i use them to plow my yard.
Not light by no means but do the job.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Where did you buy those?


National Safety Equipment in Corner Brook Newfoundland. I'd check around for prices as some stores list these at $229, I paid something like $169+tax for them.



Mooh said:


> Those remind me of a pair of green Nokia rubber boots with felt liners I had for years. Great for ice fishing and snowshoeing. Toasty warm. Haven't seen them for years.
> 
> As for the Dakota debate, it seems to me that they're not all created equal, as if they'll put their badge on anything. I got lucky.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Trust me I was surprised when I bought the boots, so much so that I tried several pairs before I gave up on them. Everything else I've bought with the Dakota name on it is usually tough as nails.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> So, the Sorel boots I got in 1991 are starting to go, so naturally I picked up a new pair. Well, I found out the hard way that Sorel isn't what it used to be. They leaked right away so back they went. I looked online and found that Sorel's quality is totally in the toilet now.... sad.
> 
> So, any recommendations on good boots for working outside? I'm not expecting them to last for 24 years, but they can't leak right out of the box, and they need to be warm.
> 
> Thanks


Those old Sorel boots used to be awesome... Like you, I had mine for over 25 years. I might have changed the felts three times or so, and the only reason I ditched them is because I wore the treads right off of them. They still weren't leaking.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

http://workboot.com/collections/uniform/products/stompers-0338-comox

I have Vibergs as outdoor work boots, they work great but mine don't have a CSA toe. They are good (but not quite like baffins) for warmth and very waterproof.
I have a set of bogs for the sloppy wet stuff and for deeper snow


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I wear sorel duck boots on colder days.

I have no complaints about them....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Following this thread with interest.

In Ontario, where do you recommend going to buy boots for wearing for occasional snow blowing/shovelling, etc? I'm thinking of Mark's Work Warehouse...any other suggestions?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

for selection mark's is probably your best bet. canadian tire has a small selection as well.

I had a pair of Kamik boots from CDN tire, i owuldn't recommend them personally. they fell apart pretty quick. I still have them (6 years old) but they're in rough shape and I only wear them to shovel the walk.....and I'm very lazy so that doesn't happen that often.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blam said:


> for selection mark's is probably your best bet. canadian tire has a small selection as well.


Thanks for the information. Interesting that Canadian Tire owns Mark's.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Another Keen user here. I have been a Keen fan for over 6 years now. This is my winter boots. This is my 4th winter with it. Mind you I'm not an outdoor person but this one has served me well in the last few years.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Yet another vote for Keen. I own two pairs, a low-rise and a high-rise. I'm a big guy and these have stood up well... very comfortable but also tough.



greco said:


> In Ontario, where do you recommend going to buy boots for wearing for occasional snow blowing/shovelling, etc? I'm thinking of Mark's Work Warehouse...any other suggestions?


A little out of your (Kitchener) range but for others I bought mine at a store near the southeast corner of Innisfil Beach Road and Hwy 400. I just Google-mapped it, looks like the store is called Herbert's Boots. They had a good selection 5-6 years ago when I bought mine.

https://goo.gl/maps/eSYl4


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I go to my local, family-owned shoe store (where the owner knows more about feet than a podiatrist and more about shoes than anybody should); I tell him what I need and buy whatever he recommends. For me, that was North Face, and for the kids, Sorels. (FWIW the Sorels are into their second season of hard use and going strong - but there may be different levels of quality as many manufacturers with good names resort to trying to compete with the ubiquitous Stuff-Marts by creating lesser product lines that are designed to a price-point.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

boyscout said:


> Yet another vote for Keen. I own two pairs, a low-rise and a high-rise. I'm a big guy and these have stood up well... very comfortable but also tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als Shoes in Brantford carries them. That's where I bought mine.


----------

